

Palindromic Place Names - Amorymeltzer
http://www.cntraveler.com/stories/2015-07-20/the-only-reason-to-visit-this-remote-australian-spot-is-its-name-palindrome

======
OedipusRex
This is the exact thing I would expect Ken Jennings to write about.

